# What Do You Think of Tripe?



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anyone give their dogs tripe? I've heard it's really healthy and my dogs like it (although it stinks to the sky!). What do you guys think of it?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dog5 said:


> Does anyone give their dogs tripe? I've heard it's really healthy and my dogs like it (although it stinks to the sky!). What do you guys think of it?


You gave my answer to the question


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, I for one like tripe in menudo (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menudo_(soup))

If you heard it was really healthy, then I wouldn't doubt it. It's stinky as heck, but it has a nice flavor.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

If I remember right, a lot of RAW feeders like to use tripe in their diets. I've also heard it has numerous health benefits - just gotta get used to the smell


----------



## minischnauzer (Apr 23, 2007)

I think that like all organ meats, it's definitely a good option. Personally, I've not given it to my dogs because I heard or read somewhere that it was being treated with some chemical compound and that's why it had to be boiled for a long time prior to consumption... That may have been a myth, and I can't say I researched it specifically, but I just figured I'd rather be safe than sorry. We feed all the other organs though (except stomach/intestine - I don't think they could ever clean those out enough and I just don't want my dogs eating that - my imagination more than anything, really) so I don't see why not.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

A lot of raw feeders feed green tripe.  I'll leave it for them.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I've fed it before and it is great stuff but like others have said it stinks a lot. Just remember, do NOT feed the bleached stuff from the grocery store, that's what's full of chemicals and nasty stuff (its white in colour). If you want to feed tripe it needs to be "green tripe". The flesh itself is a grey-ish colour but it's called "green tripe" because it still has partially digested matter on it. If that totally grosses you out you can rinse it before giving it to your dogs but the best is to give it with the partially digested plant matter.

NOTE: dont feed a lot of it. Too much organ meat is no good for any dog.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

OC_Spirit said:


> The flesh itself is a grey-ish colour but it's called "green tripe" because it still has partially digested matter on it. If that totally grosses you out you can rinse it before giving it to your dogs but the best is to give it with the partially digested plant matter.


Ugh... I don't think I'll be eating any kind of tripe for a long time.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys...just wondered what others thought. I bought some cans of Tripett brand green tripe, it's all natural. I put a little water over it and heat it to make a gravy...and I now know where "poo" gets it's smell!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Tripe is great--my dog and cats get a little every day with their food. Just remember tripe is NOT a meal but a supplement for a meal so a little bit every day, every other day or so is great but it should be mixed or given in addition to their regular food. Also,m I get canned tripe thru petfooddirect.com and it is more tolerable. I used to cut up the tripe into portions but it was too "Fear Factor" for me. I like the canned. Solid Gold also has a canned tripe but I prefer the lamb tripe from tripett that has menhaden fish oil, chondroitin and glucosamine in it.

www.tripett.com


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Some say tripe is THE perfect food. I happen to believe that.  It has the perfect balance of digestive enzymes, fatty acids and probiotics. Its not only super digestible, it also helps in the absorbtion of other foods. I know of dogs who have lived off of a diet of tripe alone. Even if you don't feed raw, you can still add in the mix.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I feed it to my guys and they love it. I feed the Tripett brand tripe -- I use the beef tripe, the lamb tripe, and the beef, duck, and salmon mix tripe. I really want to try the venison tripe made by Tripett, however the store that sells it where I get it hasn't started carrying it yet.

My larger guys (Audubon and Blue) get 1/2 can a day. Jake, Katie, and Bo get 1/3 of a can, and Callie gets 1/4 of a can. This is all in supplementation to their regular diet of course.

www.tripett.com

Also, Solid Gold also makes a green tripe dog food that is formulated to be eaten by itself. My guys also like this and I mix it with their kibble sometimes. Callie eats strictly canned food (no teeth) and sometimes she gets that for her dinner.

http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/showproduct.php?id=60&code=262

I love the tripe, and I recommend it to a lot of people that I know who own dogs. The store where I get it has a hard time keeping it in stock, the stuff flies off the shelves by the case.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

I didn't know about the tripe kibble. Good to know - I'll have to look for that.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

OC_Spirit said:


> I've fed it before and it is great stuff but like others have said it stinks a lot. Just remember, do NOT feed the bleached stuff from the grocery store, that's what's full of chemicals and nasty stuff (its white in colour). If you want to feed tripe it needs to be "green tripe". The flesh itself is a grey-ish colour but it's called "green tripe" because it still has partially digested matter on it.


OooKkkaaayyy .........I think I'll stick with Solid Gold canned tripe. I am not going to mess with something that still has partially digested matter on it  . I'd feed it to the dogs if it came tidily packaged in individual serving sizes, but I suspect it would need more handling than that.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Willowy said:


> OooKkkaaayyy .........I think I'll stick with Solid Gold canned tripe. I am not going to mess with something that still has partially digested matter on it  . I'd feed it to the dogs if it came tidily packaged in individual serving sizes, but I suspect it would need more handling than that.


LOL...the canned stuff has partially digested matter in it, silly.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have got to get my dogs some tripe. Partly digested food, they are on it! Old dog adores bunny and horse poop, this stuff is legal? She will be over the moon. Getting up, going to the feed store and asking right now.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> LOL...the canned stuff has partially digested matter in it, silly.


Yes, but it's tidily canned in individual servings....I just open the can and plop it in the dogs' dishes. I don't mind the dogs eating it, I just don't want to have to touch it. I'm sure that if I bought it raw from a butcher, I'd have to do some kind of prep work. And I can't even stomach handling raw ground beef, so I think raw tripe is out, unless I can find a butcher to package it up for me.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Yes, but it's tidily canned in individual servings....I just open the can and plop it in the dogs' dishes. I don't mind the dogs eating it, I just don't want to have to touch it. I'm sure that if I bought it raw from a butcher, I'd have to do some kind of prep work. And I can't even stomach handling raw ground beef, so I think raw tripe is out, unless I can find a butcher to package it up for me.


True...Tripe does have a very BIG "ick" factor.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

We feed our two green tripe...lately it's been "performance" tripe which has other things ground into it.

But they love it! It stinks really bad though. 

When we first started feeding raw, topaz wouldn't eat anything unless it had tripe in it or had been "marinated" in tripe. We had a really stinky first month. LOL


----------

